# APL1 Eq another user review



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

After reading Han's review on the apl1 and Alex's thoughts on it as well. I decided what the heck I'll see what it will do for my system. Which consists of:
Pioneer NEX 4100
PPI DEQ8
Alpine PDX5
Arc Audio KS300.2 amp 
Arc Audio black 12
HAT L1v2 tweeters
HAT L6SE mids

Had the recommended size box built by cherrymancustoms. All this is in a 2004 mustang.
Emailed Raimonds numerous times asking questions about the software and unit. Always got quick responses and helpful info. Paid for the apl workshop software and played around with while waiting for the eq to get stateside. Took 2 weeks (sat in customs for 6 days)
Picked it up from the post office today.









Raimonds asked which eq I wanted you can get the plastic cased version or the stainless steel one. 
Very nicely built....



















Just in time for the weekend to get it installed and set up

Also Han mentioned some updates coming to his testing/review of it so looking forward to his thoughts....


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

SUBD! Excited to hear progress on this one.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Sub'd


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking forward to you feedback on this unit.


----------



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

Got it hooked up yesterday evening, realized I hadnt got the control software from Raimonds, shot him and email.
I had disabled all eq just using xovers and ta on my dsp, to run the measurements and had gotten used to the way it sounded that way. Trying it before I got the programs it must have a default setting eq wise it definitely boosted things as opposed to not having it in the signal chain. 
It has a program you use to send the fir files created by apl workshop to the unit and two seperate eq programs you can use to tailor the sound even more. I just uploaded the measurements I took for the left and right with the correction curve that Raimonds suggests for starting out. Wow loving it easy enough once your measurements are taken to load them up and see what if anything needs to be fixed. I havent scratched the surface on dialing it in even more. Plan to measure again with the curves applied to see what it looks like. As for ease of use its great sofar.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

Haven't had a chance to tweak the eq curve yet. It is pretty good just need a little adjusting for my personal taste. It has several that you can start with or you can make your own... Pretty customizable.
The center stays centered with the bass upfront and where it should be. Changing out amps soon so it will be redone before long.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2015)

Subed....


----------



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

As for the curves you set for a target it comes with 20 or so... heres the recommended one for starting out







[/URL][/IMG]

I havent had a chance to remeasure the fr to see where I'm at now. I do have a couple of problem areas that need addressing. A couple of pretty good dips in the midrange area. Thats install/speaker related and the apl1 cant totally fix that sort of problem. Can't say enough of how support is from Raimonds, he definitely stands behind his software and hardware.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wondering if you applied the curve on the APL1? I know in the other thread you were wondering if you should get new gear or try the EQ. Also, which software do you need in order to create curves for the EQ? Is it the Workshop or TDA EQ?


----------



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

It comes with several curves as txt files. You can modify them with the parametric eq prog.(which is part of apl workshop) As for creating your own I don't know... Hanatsu, Raimonds or Alex may have to weigh in on that as it being 4096 or so filters not sure how you go about it other than modding the supplied ones with further eq changes... Standard mic cal files have to be extrapolated to account for the number of filters.
I haven't tried tda eq software, I'm using apl workshop and the eq prog that comes with it and the tda which shows ta issues. Which is different than the tda eq software...
I am eqing with the deq8 to flatten the response before eqing with the apl.


----------

